# Word for the day  cahoots



## Josiah (Apr 1, 2015)

ca·hoots


kəˈho͞ots/


noun informal


colluding or conspiring together secretly.


"the area is dominated by guerrillas in cahoots with drug traffickers"


synonyms:    in league, colluding, in collusion, conspiring, collaborating, hand in glove, in bed


"it turned out that the commissioner was in cahoots with at least two of the managers"

I'll be interested in whether this word is commonly used in the UK. For some vague reason I associate it with the American West.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 1, 2015)

Funny, Josiah, so do I. Maybe we watched too many Roy Rogers and Gene Autry movies when we were kids. LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

" I'ma tellin ya Roy them coyotes is in cahoots and if'n we leave now we can head 'em off at the pass.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 1, 2015)

I like cahoots and use it a lot. Probably learned it from TV westerns though.  It's one of my favorite words.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 1, 2015)

I actually chose this word with drifter in mind because he didn't feel that one of my earlier words suited him.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 1, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I like cahoots and use it a lot. Probably learned it from TV westerns though.  It's one of my favorite words.



Goodness Nancy, I can't imagine you being in cahoots with anyone.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 1, 2015)

Well Josiah I really know this one!!! lol lol lol  ......of course I wouldn't know anyone who don't.....it is almost used daily. Lol lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 1, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Goodness Nancy, I can't imagine you being in cahoots with anyone.



It's always the other guys who are in cahoots, not me.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't think I have ever used this word but do know it, didn't associate it with any particular part of the world though.


----------

